# Heat Lamp



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey

So I just bought Heat Lamp with a 50 watt bulb. I am new to this but is it ok if i rest the lamp on the metal screen lid? Or is that a major fire hazard?

Thanks


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. You may cook them. Mine came with a clip, and I got a big shelving unit, so I have different places to put it.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Its for violins so I think the temp is fine? But is it dangerous to jsut let it rest on the lid?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

That's what I'm saying. You'd be surprised how hot it can get without distance. Even a foot away, mine is a good 86 degrees (and a lower wattage).


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah get a stand for it! Gongys like it hot but not that hot!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok but the temp says 85 its been on for 2 hours. So I think it still fine. I will try to fix it


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

I had mine in a big cage with a screen lid but I took mosquito screen mesh and made a hammock of it on the bottom of the lid do they wouldnt be in direct contact with the lamp and it worked out ok


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> I had mine in a big cage with a screen lid but I took mosquito screen mesh and made a hammock of it on the bottom of the lid do they wouldnt be in direct contact with the lamp and it worked out ok


That's a good idea!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Plus, I think you'd have to think about the material the lamp is touching. If it's some sort of fabric or synthetic fiber, you could start a fire or melt it (and glue). If it's a metal screen, the metal will get extra hot.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Dont gongies like it hot like 100 degrees?


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> Plus, I think you'd have to think about the material the lamp is touching. If it's some sort of fabric or synthetic fiber, you could start a fire or melt it (and glue). If it's a metal screen, the metal will get extra hot.


+1


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Dont gongies like it hot like 100 degrees?


I keep mine at 90 ish.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe at the max, 85-100 by day.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

I called and asked they said its actually best to do that becasue the temperature wont go any higher than 90 with that wattage. Oh and about the screen getting hot-I just touched it and it was only a little warm but I will try to to make stand


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

I use the reptile terrarium screen lids, they r designed to withstand high heat from lamps, just be careful as a big basking bulb will get so hot it pulverizes any foreign organic matter it touches


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I called and asked they said its actually best to do that becasue the temperature wont go any higher than 90 with that wattage. Oh and about the screen getting hot-I just touched it and it was only a little warm but I will try to to make stand


I have my heat lamp clamped to a tv tray and my cages underneath it, they r a good 12 inches away and I can angle it in favor of a particular cage if need be


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

I also use the reptile screen lid. It is meant to with stand heat! if I go on vacation for a week and leave the bulb on, will that be safe?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> I use the reptile terrarium screen lids, they r designed to withstand high heat from lamps, just be careful as a big basking bulb will get so hot it pulverizes any foreign organic matter it touches


Ah ok. I guess it makes sense that someone's already thought to develop such a thing.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I also use the reptile screen lid. It is meant to with stand heat! if I go on vacation for a week and leave the bulb on, will that be safe?


Ooh, you know what you should get? Timers.


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I also use the reptile screen lid. It is meant to with stand heat! if I go on vacation for a week and leave the bulb on, will that be safe?


I leave all my lamps on 24/7.


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 3, 2012)

gripen said:


> I leave all my lamps on 24/7.


You don't let them cool at night? I'd expect my mismolt rate to go up if my lamps never turned off.


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

gripen said:


> I leave all my lamps on 24/7.


Not sure if mantises like a 24 hour day, I know I wouldn't lol, u should get an infrared bulb for the night


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> You don't let them cool at night? I'd expect my mismolt rate to go up if my lamps never turned off.


I've had some on 2 years strait. No problems thus far.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

I like to turn them off at night. It's pretty warm in here, and I would rather simulate a real outside environment more by lowering heat and light at night. Plus, that constant heat speeds metabolism (ultimately a shorter life).


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

gripen said:


> I've had some on 2 years strait. No problems thus far.


The bulb lasts that long? My bulb brand is rippin me off lol


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

Heat emitters is what I use lol. They are the best considering it gets down to the 50s in my house at night.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Yah same! Butr What I did was put the basking light on one end of tht tank so the gongy can move from 88 to 82 when it gets to hot. I think that is perfect. wbu?


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

It get down to 62 and 76 in summer at my house so I kinda have no choice with the 24/7 light


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah - mine are all on timers now, but I did a number of experiements with constant light and, in a different enclosure, constant heat, and saw no discernable differences (in Idolos from the same ooth). Which also means, I saw no real VALUE in keeping them constantly on. So I went back to timers.


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 4, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> Yeah - mine are all on timers now, but I did a number of experiements with constant light and, in a different enclosure, constant heat, and saw no discernable differences (in Idolos from the same ooth). Which also means, I saw no real VALUE in keeping them constantly on. So I went back to timers.


Nice! I'll keep doing the same.

If there's a species that is proven to thrive with a constant 100F+ I suppose I'll leave a bulb on all the time, but until then...


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 4, 2012)

I use a 50W infrared bulb. I angle it on the side of enclosure. Move it a little further from enclosure at night and it drps about 8-10 degrees. I leave it on 24 hours a day. I just flip the light switch on to replicate daylight.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 4, 2012)

I just wanted to clarify: Because I saw no BENEFIT to keeping the lights or heat on all the time, I reverted back to the timers. Obviously, there's a money savings (bulb life &amp; electricity), but it's uncertain if there would be any unguessed effect further down the line (next generation NEEDING those conditions, circadian rhythms.. whatever). So, like they say in the small print "your experince may vary".


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 8, 2012)

You can get a timer at Wally world for pretty cheap. Seems like they'd do better with a dark cycle.


----------

